# Another Micro Layout Annoyance



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Another Micro Layout Annoyance 

Finished this recently, this one is HOn30-ish, the track is N gauge, its the base piece from an XTS battery train toy I had for a while now, overall size is 6" x 6". Paint, scenery and two HO scale white metal building kits, one from Woodland Scenics, the other an old Horvath kit and more figures and vehicles from WS, this was a fun one, my smallest micro yet.




































































































The train is the XTS unit, with a bashed railbus body. That's it for now.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor;

Thanks for the photographs. You really know how to pack the detail into a scene. Seems like it should be more than 6X6 inches. There is just so much "life" there!

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

To whom it may concern, due to circumstances beyond my control (Vertical Scope screwing the pooch and deleting 80MB of my photo history three months ago with no resolution) This and all other threads of my 10+ years of activity on this site are now closed, if you are curious please look to my identical threads on LargeScaleCentral which in the coming months I will attempt to re-edit photos into from my personal archives once I have a new storage site up and running. It was fun while it lasted but the collective of monkeys now running this site now have soured my experience. Have a good day.


----------

